# Trommelfilter ein paar Fragen



## Tannenteich (27. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Für unseren 50.000l Teich +10.000l Pflanzenbecken suchen wir immernoch nach der passenden Filtermethode.
Das ganze könnt ihr hier nachlesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/komplettumstrukturierung-der-filtertechnik.48750/
Da das ganze aber schon etwas abgekoppelt ist wollten wir dazu lieber einen eigenen Thread auf machen.

Auf der Suche nach nem Trommelfilter, der für uns erschwinglich ist sind wir auf verschiedene Modelle gestoßen. Die Eckdaten: Minimum 50.000l/h sollte der Filter leisten (lieber etwas mehr) und wir benötigen 6 Zuläufe. Unter Anderem die niederländische Firma MaKoi ist uns aufgefallen, speziell das Modell Bio Drum 100.
https://makoi.nl/trommelfilters/makoi-trommelfilters/new-trommel-100
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ilter-biodrum-30-50-100-200/696348391-138-312

Das Modell hat 8 x 110er Zuläufe, hinter dem Sieb noch ne Biokammer mit 550l Volumen und von dort 3 x 110er Abläufe.
Da wir vorher uns noch nie mit dieser Thematik auseinander gesetzt haben, schwirren uns da noch so ein paar Fragen im Kopf, die wir gern beantwortet haben würden:

1. Worauf sollte man beim Kauf eines Trommelfilters vor allem achten?

2. Für uns geht die Rechnung irgendwie nicht auf, bei dem o.g. Modell: wir haben zwar 8 Zuläufe, sprich theoretisch 80.000l/h Zulauf wäre möglich, aber hinten gehen ja nur 3 wieder raus, also nur 30.000l/h.
Warum ist das so? bzw. wie kommt der Hersteller da auf einen Durchfluss von 50.000l/h?

3. Die Modelle sehen ja alle irgendwie im Grunde genommen identisch aus. Das Wasser fließt durch die Trommel nach außen, (Schmutzwassser sozusagen innen) das Sieb setzt sich zu und wird abgespült und der Dreck landet im Schmutzwasserabfluss. Aber durch die Drehbewegung wird der Dreck ja erstmal nach oben und über die Wasseroberfläche transportiert.
Was ist also mit makroskopischem Schmutz, wie Blättern, Nadel oder Tannenzapfen, welcher nur schwer durch Adhäsion am Sieb haftet?

3.1 Macht es Sinn einen Vorfilter (Vortex oder Bürstenfilter) zu nutzen?

3.2 Bei allen Modellen, die wir gesehen haben waren keine Bodenabläufe installiert. Arbeiten sie so sauber, dass man sie wirklich nie reinigen muss? Das ist irgendwie schwer vorstellbar.

4. Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu dem o.g. Modell bzw. könnt ihr Marken oder bestimmte Modelle aus dem unteren Preissegemt emfpehlen? Mehr als 5.000€ sollte er nicht kosten.

5. Wie hoch ist der Wasserverbrauch pro Spülgang ca?

6. Benötigt man für die Spülung Leitungswasser oder gereinigtes Teichwasser?


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

wegen einem passenden Trommler, könnt ihr ja mal bei Andre (Aquatec) anfragen: http://teichbau-koi.de/filtertechnik/trommelfilter-pp
Einer der führenden Händler, der diese DVS Trommler vertreibt.
Bietet auch die passende PE Bio dazu an, falls sowas noch gebraucht wird..

TF wird nach euren Wünschen konfiguriert (Zu- und Abläufe usw.)! Würde bei eurem Volumen, zu diesem hier raten: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/trommelfilter-pp100-neu-by-aquatec/764551134-138-2588

Bin kein Fan, von diesem Kombi-Trommler..
Kleine Biokammer von 500 Liter & dort soll man 50 Kubik durchschicken.. das doch für den Poppes ..
3 Rückläufe, da anschließend die Pumpe absaugt und zurück in den Teich pumpt.

Pro Spülung um die 2-3 Liter

Gespült wird mit gefiltertem Wasser, z.B. aus deiner Bioabteilung.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2018)

Also wenn ihr nicht alles übers Knie brechen müsst....
Und Halle ist ja fast um die Ecke......
Wie wäre es mit einem Besuch auf https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...lien-bei-berlin-schönwalde-deutschland.48739/
Da könnt ihr euch viele Hersteller Life anschauen und evtl. Gibt es auch noch einen Messepreis.
Grundsätzlich wäre ich jedoch bei solchen Wassermengen dafür mit zwei Geräten parallel zu arbeiten. 
Preislich liegt das nich wirklich teurer aber dafür seid ihr redundant aufgestellt .
Die Auswahl bei 30k Filtern ist auch höher.


----------



## Tannenteich (1. März 2018)

Hallo an alle  die uns hier so tatkräftig unterstützen

erst einmal danke für Eure guten Ratschläge.

@troll20 
übers Knie brechen wollen wir das ganze eigentlich nicht, aber bis Juni ist es noch ganz schön lange hin. wir hatten geplant (gehofft) dass wir mit Beginn des Frühlings starten können und die neue Filteranlage dann in Betrieb gehen kann. 
Zumal unser Garten im Moment etwas wüst aussieht wegen der Vorbereitungsarbeiten. 

@Alfii147 

aquatec haben wir und auch schon angeschaut. Sind offensichtlich auch recht gut. Wir habe uns schon viele Videos dazu angeschaut. Gut finde ich, dass man sich die auf seine Gegebenheiten anpassen lassen kann.


Aber mal noch eine andere Frage, hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit einem KC 60 Trommler gemacht? Sind die zu empfehlen? Wir haben die Gelegenheit 2 Stück davon günstig gebraucht zu erwerben. Dann hätten wir mechanisch auf jeden Fall genügend Power.

Von einem Trommler mit Bio sind wir wieder abgekommen, weil es wirklich etwas klein ist. Wir werden also, wie ursprünglich geplant, die Bioanlage separat laufen lassen.
(Damit die Bakterien auch ordentlich Platz zum vermehren haben)

So und nun warten wir *sehnsüchtig* auf das Ende der *Eiszeit* !!!!!

Liebe Grüße an euch alle


----------



## tosa (1. März 2018)

Tannenteich schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit einem KC 60 Trommler gemacht? Sind die zu empfehlen? Wir haben die Gelegenheit 2 Stück davon günstig gebraucht zu erwerben. Dann hätten wir mechanisch auf jeden Fall genügend Power.



Vorsicht, die werden 1. nicht mehr hergestellt, 2. ist der Hersteller nicht mehr greifbar, 3. sind die aus Teilen zusammengebaut die nicht mehr verfügbar sind, bzw. wenn überhaupt auf diversen Schrottplätzen, so ist glaube ich der Antriebsmotor von einem Golf 1. Einfach mal googeln, da wird nichts gutes bei rauskommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2018)

Nichts gegen den Einser Golf!
Das war noch ein Volkswagen.

Die KC (Volks)Trommler fein da lassen,  wo sie sind.

Selbst umsonst ist oft noch zu teuer.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus....


----------



## sugger1234 (1. März 2018)

vielleicht wäre ja ein EBF was für dich wird zur Zeit verkauft wegen Hobbyaufgabe
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ebf-endlosbandfilter-koi-teich/809238556-138-645


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2018)

Der EBF sieht mir aus wie ein umgebauter Vliesfilter.
Ich würde von so verbastelten Teilen die Finger weg lassen.
Was ist wenn du da mal Teile brauchst ??

Entweder ein Original gebraucht kaufen oder doch vielleicht 2 Trommler.


----------



## Mushi (1. März 2018)

Auf dem vorletzten Bild siehst Du das Problem: ein doppellagiges Gewebe bekommt man schlecht gereinigt.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## sugger1234 (2. März 2018)

leider keine Auskunft bekommen wer den Filter gebaut hat Ersatzteile soll es geben, aber die Firma gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## tosa (2. März 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre ja ein EBF was für dich wird zur Zeit verkauft wegen Hobbyaufgabe
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ebf-endlosbandfilter-koi-teich/809238556-138-645



der erinnert mich sehr stark an den Götz-EBF. Wenn es der ist würde ich da auch die Finger von lassen, da gab es auch massive Probleme mit....


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2018)

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen. Welcher Trommelfilter?
Wie wäre es dann wenn du dir mal Händler aber auch Koikichis aus deiner Umgebung suchst und dir dort die Filteranlagen anschaust .
Gerade Raum Halle hat ja gute Verbindungen in alle Richtungen und zu allen möglich Händlern.  Aber auch viele langjährige Koihalter mit entsprechender Erfahrung zu ihren Filtern.
Ich für meinen Teil will sowas gern Life sehen und verstehen.  Weil da kommen einem meist noch Gedanken die so nicht auf dem Plan standen.


----------



## sugger1234 (2. März 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> der erinnert mich sehr stark an den Götz-EBF. Wenn es der ist würde ich da auch die Finger von lassen, da gab es auch massive Probleme mit....


das hab ich mir auch erst gedacht. soll aber nicht von G.. sein
leider ist der nicht in meiner Ecke hätte ihn gerne mal angeschaut


----------



## tosa (2. März 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> as hab ich mir auch erst gedacht. soll aber nicht von G.. sein



ok, aber sieht schon verdammt nach der Kiste aus.... aber wer würde auch freiwillig zugeben das der von dem stammt.... lach


----------



## burgisch (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Tannenteich,
welcher Filter ist es denn nun geworden? Ich suche etwas ähnliches und schwanke zwichen dem DVS PP 100 und dem Makoi 100 Drum, oder etwas gebrauchtes aus Edelstahl, z.B. Ammerland ATF 800.
Der Makoi ist gut 500€ günstiger, aber ich finde keine Meinungen von Anwendern. Beim DVS kann man wohl wenig falsch machen, ein Ammerland wäre sicher nett, da habe ich gerade ein tolles Angebot verpasst...
Danke und Gruß,
Jörn


----------



## Tannenteich (28. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Jörn,

User PP100 läuft nun seit 1 1/2 Wochen.
Unser Resüme dazu findest du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ng-der-filtertechnik.48750/page-3#post-574484

Liebe Grüße


----------

